# mp3 vergleichen



## Joob (16. Dez 2018)

Ich würde gerne eine gespeicherte MP3 mit einer Mikrofoneingabe vergleichen und als Ergebniss einen Wert für die Identität bekommen. Sowas wie 60% gleich.

Es geht dabei darum eine Aussprache zu bewerten.

Geht das, hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das anfassen muss oder wo ich mich schlau machen kann, bei Google wollen die nur mp3 Player verkaufen,

bie Stack overflow vergleichen die Checksummen, ich möchte aber den Contents abgleichen.


----------



## Samofan (20. Dez 2018)

Finde die Frage total interessant und habe mich grade mal ein kleines bisschen schlau gemacht. So wie ich das verstanden habe, hat jede aufgenommene Audiodatei einen eigenen "Fingerabdruck". Diesen Fingerabdruck kann man mit einem Spektogramm veranschaulichen. Du müsstest also Das Spektogramm deiner MP3 Datei mit dem Spektogramm deines Sprechers oder deiner Sprecherin vergleichen. Vielleicht ist das interessant für Dich:
https://royvanrijn.com/blog/2010/06/creating-shazam-in-java/
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3147879/java-spectrogram-images-mp3-and-microphone


----------



## Joob (20. Dez 2018)

Super, hat doch noch jemand geantwortet.
Erst mal danke.

Ich mach mich mal in der vorgeschlagenen Richtung schlau, ich meld mich falls ich zu nennenswerten Erkenntnissen gekommen bin.


----------



## Samofan (20. Dez 2018)

Ja das wäre echt cool. Hört sich nach einem komplizierten Projekt an


----------

